# I'm Shattered, need comfort



## Riverrose28 (Sep 21, 2012)

My dear LB family I just got back into town on Wed. evening after spending a week in Florida.

It was an unexpected trip, not a vacation, but one of my daughters passed away suddenly. I fell exhausted, depressed, and like I am going to shatter and fall into a million pieces.

My little princess is now an angel, she was both beautiful on the inside and out. I know that the Great One is with me, and my family is always there, but I can't find any comfort.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh my - I'm so very, very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. I have a 3 year old daughter and one on the way, so I'm at a different stage of life - but I cannot imagine ever losing one of my babies before I go. They own my heart. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## MountainWoman (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh Riverrose, I'm so very, very sorry about your daughter's passing. What a beautiful daughter you had and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 21, 2012)

My deepest most heart felt condolences go out to you and your whole family. There is nothing harder for any parent than to loose a child even when the child has grown. I wish I had words to offer that would comfort you but there is nothing to say that will make the pain any less for you. Give yourself permission to grieve, for however long it takes, and understand that while you will always miss her, time will make it hurt less. I don't know you personally but from your posts I believe you to be a strong person, you can get thro this, must get thro it for the others in your life who need you and love you. Someday soon I hope your daughters memory will bring smiles for the good times you shared and the pain will subside. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## tagalong (Sep 21, 2012)

My deepest feelings and prayers go out to you and your family... how sad for you. You are a strong person and your daughter would want you to carry on and hold your head high...

Sending out white light your way...


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 21, 2012)

My heart goes out to you -- words cannot even begin to express how sorry I am for you and your family for your tragic loss. I hope you can surround yourself with friends and family who can provide comfort and support during this time.

Again, I am so sorry...

Liz N.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks to you all, I just can't sleep, don't want to eat, can't seem to function. If it wasn't for my farm help I don't think I could deal with the horses right now. We had to let him go last year because we just couldn't afford to pay him anymore. The Great One sent him here the day I left, as I didn't call him, he just had a gut feeling. The dogs won't leave my side, they understand, and actually cuddle up to me in bed, something they don't usaully do, but I do appreciate buring my face in their little bodies. I know I'm a strong Cherokee woman and will get through this somehow, just need you all to help me. Thanks again, Terry


----------



## Margo_C-T (Sep 21, 2012)

My deepest condolences, Riverrose. It is especially painful for a parent to lose a child, as we expect to be the ones who pass first. She was clearly a lovely young woman, with a great smile. Try to let that smile and all that was behind it live on in your memories. I believe that we will be blessed with a 'reunion' with all those we loved and who loved us, and that we can anticipate that with love and joy.

It is beyond hard to deal with the grief of such a devastating event; please, try to just keep putting down one foot in front of the other, and know that you have many supportive and loving people holding you in their hearts here and elsewhere.

Sending a warm cyber hug as a fellow parent of adult children,

Margo


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 21, 2012)

My deepest condolences go out to you and your family. Words do not even began to express how painful it must be to lose a child. Big hugs.....

Carol


----------



## Sonya (Sep 21, 2012)

I am so sorry, my deepest sympathies and prayers.  Hugs.


----------



## ohmt (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh Terry, I am so sorry for your loss! Lots of hugs, let me know if there is anything I can do for you. -Amanda


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh Terry, there will never be enough words to tell you how sorry I am and how much my heart goes out to you!!! I'm more sorry than I can say. My most deepest sympathies to you and your family in this terrible time!!!


----------



## ozymandias (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh Riverrose my deepest, deepest heartfelt condolences go out to you but more importantly (((((HUGS)))))) I can't imagine loosing a child, even a grown up one, they're always our babies.

I'm so very sorry.

Love and hugs


----------



## chandab (Sep 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## 2minis4us (Sep 21, 2012)

You have my most sincere sympathy for the loss of your beautiful daughter. I hope it helps to come here and let your forum friends comfort you. God Bless.


----------



## susanne (Sep 21, 2012)

Terry,

My heart absolutely aches for you and your family...I am so sorry. I know there is nothing anyone can say to ease your pain, but just know that your LB family has you surrounded in love and concern.

Take care,

susanne


----------



## CharlesFamily (Sep 21, 2012)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. My heart aches for you.

Barbara


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 21, 2012)

I thank all of my LB friends for your words of comfort. I went out tonight and hugged some horses, breathed in their scent, buried my head in their necks, cried, and they comforted me. God bless the horses and their understanding, God Bless you all, and thank you.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh Riverrose, I cannot imagine the devastation you are feeling. Sometimes, when you are alone and quiet, talk to your daughter. I'm absolutely sure she hears you. And please know, that one day, you _will_ see your beautiful daughter again.

Lizzie


----------



## REO (Sep 21, 2012)

I knew there was something bad from one of your earlier posts but I had no idea............Nothing is worse than losing a child. I'm so deeply sorry. I wish I was with you so I could hold you and let you cry on my shoulder. She was beautiful.

{{{{{{{{{{Terry}}}}}}}}}} I'm so sorry!


----------



## Boss Mare (Sep 21, 2012)

My condolences.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry....(((Hugs)))


----------



## Valerie (Sep 21, 2012)

Terry,

I am so sorry for your loss, it is hard when we lose our loved ones and double that feeling when we lose them unexpectedly.

Please know my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Valerie


----------



## Charley (Sep 21, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful daughter. I cannot imagine the pain and grief that you are feeling. {{{hugs}}} I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.

Lois


----------



## Danielle_E. (Sep 21, 2012)

My deepest and most sincere condolescences. I hope that the members here can help you in some small way in the days ahead. We are all here to listen and lend you our cyber shoulders. I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful daughter. Perhaps, when you are feeling up to it, you could share some memories with your LB family so we can get to know your daughter. Hugs to you in this difficult time.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 21, 2012)

My most heartfelt condolences for you and your family at this most difficult time. May God hold you in His hands and give you peace and calm. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 21, 2012)

So very very sorry!!!


----------



## Marty (Sep 22, 2012)

I understand. I am so so so sorry. I'm messaging you my private home # to use when you want to talk.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry!!


----------



## LindaL (Sep 22, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss....I can not even comprehend that kind of loss, but my heart breaks for you! My sincerest condolences to you and your family at this time.... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Debby - LB (Sep 22, 2012)

My heart breaks for you, I am so very sorry to hear this. Please take comfort in her life and take care of yourself by not dwelling on the why's. I'll be saying a special prayer for peace to surround you.


----------



## Reble (Sep 22, 2012)

Thinking of you in your time of need..




ray


----------



## Carolyn R (Sep 22, 2012)

I am sending you prayers and my sympathy. I can't answer why this happens, nor would that give you any comfort, but I believe we all have our own books that tell our story and only our keeper knows the ending. I am sure your daughter has brought much happiness to your life, focus on the positive for I am sure that is what she would want you to do, my deepest heartfelt sympathy goes out to you and your family.


----------



## bcody (Sep 22, 2012)

I am so sorry. One of my closest friends lost her son 9 months ago. I am her shoulder and can only imagine how it would feel to carry so much pain. Please, come here often, vent, talk cry we are here for you. Hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## bevann (Sep 22, 2012)

Terry I am so sorry for your loss. There are no words except that all of us on here are thinking about you in your time of loss.I know what a kind and good heart you have and what a good friend you are to all who know you.Our animals that love us can sense our loss and are there to comfort us.Your daughter was beautiful.When you posted her photo it was just like looking at your face.Thinking of you in your time of loss.When we lose those we love we also lose part of our heart.Bonny Fogg once told me"Grief is the price we pay for love"


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 22, 2012)

Terry, please accept my heartfelt sympathies at the loss of your beautiful daughter. This surely must be every Mother's worst nightmare and I cant imagine what you and your family are going through.

Sending you prayers and hugs.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 22, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Moms shouldn't out live their kids. sigh. hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## Mona (Sep 22, 2012)

Terry, I am SOOOOOO very saddened for your loss. I cannot imagine the pain you must be feeling in your heart and soul. Please know that others are feeling your loss with you, and we care. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for your prayers, condolences and comfort. I couldn't post yesterday, big family day, just couldn't do it. We are having a Memorial here in MD for all of her local friends that couldn't afford to fly to Florida for the service, so this week will be very busy. We are removing the stalls and round pen from the indoor and Celebrating her life in there. Love to you all for your comfort.


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 23, 2012)

Riverrose, I am so very sorry for your loss. The picture of your lovely daughter looks as if she were they type to light up a room when she walked in. She looks as if she had a gift for uplifting others. I pray for you to have the strength to get you through your immediate grief and plan a beautiful memorial service. I also pray that in time you will have the peace that passes all understanding. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Miniv (Sep 23, 2012)

I cannot imagine the gut wrenching pain you must be going through. My heart goes out to you. I hope you will allow yourself quiet time to just talk to your daughter. She is close by and watching over you.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 23, 2012)

Terry I'm so very sorry ......It must be devastating for you ...She was a beautiful woman. Try to spend as much time busy and with friends and family as possible..but you need the time to greive alone too.company does help to distract you into a little normalcy. Time will help but never heal those wounds.

One day you will have all the great memories closer to the surface than they are now surrounded with sadness

where she will bring smiles back to your life.

Of course we all handle loss differently and follow what works best for you.

Again Terry I'm so very sorry


----------



## sfmini (Sep 23, 2012)

I am so very sorry, I could not begin to imagine what you are feeling. She was a very beautiful woman.


----------



## dreaminmini (Sep 25, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I can't imagine...just know we all care and feel your pain. She looked like a wonderful woman. I too believe that we will be reunited with our loved ones one day.


----------



## supaspot (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so so very sorry , nothing I can say will take away the pain but I hope it helps you to know we are all thinking of you x


----------



## SampleMM (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh no, I am so very sorry for the greatest loss one could ever have. Your daughter was beautiful and I can't even find the words to express how sad I am for you. Please accept my deepest condolences. So very sorry.

Debbie


----------



## dgrminis (Sep 28, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss..


----------



## susanne (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Terry,

I just wanted to check back in to see how you're doing and to let you know we're all still thinking of you.

Take care,

susanne


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you all for keeping me in your thoughts. Yesterday was the memorial service for her here in Maryland for all of her friends and family that couldn't afford to fly to Florida for the furneral. Needless to say it was a trying day for me, and today I feel totally drained. I'll post more when I'm not so exhausted. Thanks again, love to all.


----------

